# Tusc River Cattin



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Hit the Tusc river tonight to fish for channels......I fished the normal hole above the riffle on 416 and had some bites. Decided to try a new spot to see where we were fishing tomorrow night. It paid off big time for me.

caught one fish on chicken liver that was 20 inches long and had a big gut. Then followed that one up with a 8 lb channel, but it only measured 26.5 inches. had several other light bites, but only managed to land 2 other channel cats each were only about 18 inches long. nothing huge tonight, but the 8 lber was a good way to start off the catfishing season.

Oh yeah now I can do the fat man shuffle since I caught a Fish Ohio channel cat!$ If this is a sign of good things to come, I should have a good year, but now I just killed that idea


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Had another decent night catfishing. Not a great night as far as size and numbers, but it wasn't too bad for this early in the season. 

Ended the night with 5 channels. 3 were only about 20 inches long, but the other 2 were about the average sized with one 24 inches long and the other going 26.5 give or take a quarter inch or so.  

Also on a bit of a bad note, I caught 2 more mud puppies  but on a better note, caught a nice saugeye on a creek chub.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

WOW not bad !!! sounds like you had a GREAT night !!!


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

it wasn't a great night......no big fish and not much for numbers. Only got better when I went to a different spot at about 645......then the fish were hitting good


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Sounds like the cats are starting to bite pretty good.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Was out for a little while tonight. fished 2 hours and landed 2 catfish. normal 20 inchers of course, but also had ahold of something nice, but naturally lost it I did add 2 more mudpuppies to my count though. I have not looked them up yet, but I am wondering if it is mating season or something  




they are biting better now. 416 was producing Thursday and Friday, but nothing Saturday night. Moved to another place and caught fish. Then went to the same place tonight, caught a couple fish, but nothing like last night.


----------



## teamtory (Apr 25, 2005)

Yeah lots of mudpuppies being caught............... It was kinda slow on bites yesterday but other than that it was alright.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I didn't have squat for bites till I moved and it got late.......maybe the late bite is key right now...I don't know


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Man you must just have the cats figured out on the Tusc, i dont know anyone else who is catching that many cats right now.  did you get any pics ??? id sure like to see them.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Yeah NO doubt....You caught more fish yourself than 18people put together...I need to find a spot like that...I have one in mind Brian we will have to get down there this weekend...

Do you have pics of any of the cats or the Eye you caught Rockbass?? Id Like to see those, There were some decent sized cats tourned in at the tourney too...


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

rockbass said:


> Oh yeah now I can do the fat man shuffle since I caught a Fish Ohio channel cat!$



you know some people take the whole fish ohio award thing seriously, you really shouldnt make fun.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Grow up fella's. I know what you are trying to say. yes there are pics. I don't have a digital cam though. I got one the other day of the 8 lber on my cell phone though. I did not get pics from my buddy yet of the bigger cat and the saugeye though.

For the record, I have nothing figured out though. I have been putting in lots of time.....one spot produced one day then nothing the next tried another spot and caught fish.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Geez, wasnt trying to criticize you, just wondered if you had any pics. SORRY !!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Dont take it wrong rocky I wasnt being childish...I was just asking if you had any pics, its sweet you already got a fish ohio channel...I havent got crap yet, But plan on puttin in a lot more time here soon, and Im sure I will get alot of cats too I just havent put in enough time yet... :F


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

and as far as the fat man shuffle....WATCH IT!!!!! wheres the pics you bull shter.....lol


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

husky hooker said:


> and as far as the fat man shuffle....WATCH IT!!!!! wheres the pics you bull shter.....lol


 What's wrong with the fat man shuffle  

Yesh I know I am a bullsh ter  The fish ohio was not really a big deal.  that is not hard to come by in the river. I couldn't believe it was 8 lbs though with it only being 26 inches. it looked kind of funny


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

i was fishing the creek down there on 416 and caught one mud puppy by hand it swam right up to shore. weird things.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

they seem to be everywhere.......I have caught them in 3 different areas this year


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Fished tonight for about 2 1/2 hours. caught 13 channels. Mostly small ones from 14 inches to about 22 inches being the largest. Worms worked best believe it or not.  NOt the big ones I was hoping for, but I am glad I just didn't get skunked


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Thats a lot of cats in one night!!


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

no kiddin. I couldn't believe how they were biting myself. They kept picking the liver off, so I used crawler on one rod and liver on the other. that is what sucks about the little ones....always seem to pick the bait off.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

WOW !! what a night, you must just have all the good spots tied up, LOL. i fished the Tusc tonight in the gnaden area and got :S


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

No not any of the good spots. I just found a bunch of small channels. I am trying to not let myself get stuck on one spot and have been searching areas for cats

you say Gnaden area, do you mean above the riffles on 416? I was gonna try there some time this week, but if it is not producing, I might just try another area. Let me know


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

No not the area above the ripples on 416  , i was referring to the spot across from the graveyard museum in gnaden , the spot you get to from river road back along the cornfields. you know the spot where alot of big flatties and channels get caught  also fished the mouth of the creek where the tusc goes under the bridge on I-77 near newcomerstown


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I know better than that..........cuz you don't even get across from the cemetary on river road unless you wade across the river and walk way upstream  So in other words, 416 wasn't good last night? Or did you really make the long walk from river road to the cemetary?  


Brian, did you like the looks of that log jam under 77? Should hold some nice fish I would think.


----------

